# Isle Of Man - Easter 2010



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We are looking to go to the Isle of Man this Easter. As it will be our first overseas trip in the van (anybody who thinks the IOM is not overseas should try driving all the way there without getting wet ) we want a site with plenty of facilities for the van. It also needs to be dog friendly. Any suggestions, please, as to a suitable site that will be open as early as the last week of March?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Remember that from April you will need Travel Insurance due to our govt stopping the health agreement and as the IOM are not in the EU the EHI cards are no good


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

dodger148 said:


> Remember that from April you will need Travel Insurance due to our govt stopping the health agreement and as the IOM are not in the EU the EHI cards are no good


This is what I love about this forum. The point that you made would never even have entered my head. Thanks for the advice. It's appreciated.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The point is not however quite true

The UK has cancelled the reciprocal agreement which covered everything as though you were at home, no we are not in the EU, but our health service will provide emergency care, but not follow up, as will yours to us, which is EHIC equivalent in effect

But better take health and travel e insurance, air ambulance in emergency is not cheap

Best site probably Peel, but Grandstand site Douglas may be open. I will post a link

There are lots of places for wild camping and I can do an itinerary for you if needs be. I am sure there will be an IOM motor caravan club meet whilst you are here, why not enquire

Finally it will be the Manx Amateur Drama Federation festival of plays at the Gaiety Theater which is the best preserved of all Matchams theatres in the british isales

http://www.gov.im/tourism/travel/accommodation/results.aspx?type=19&frommenu=true


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

thieawin, I've just had a look at what seems to be the Peel site you've mentioned &, unless I'm looking at the wrong site, it seems the place may not be open until mid-April. Our ferry crossing is on the 29th March. Is the info I've been reading incorrect or are you referring to a different site in the Peel area?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*TT*

Cancel and go the first week in June absoluteley fantastic its TT week :wink: But you will probably have ajob getting a boat or pitch.

Steve


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Cronk Dhoo Campsite

They are open from 1st March.

thieawin knows what he is talking about


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Peel Municipal campsite does not open until 01 April, sorry

Next best bet is Glen Wyllin 3 miles north abnd close to the Mitre pub

Ring the Kirk Micheal Commissionmers, ie local authority in UK parlance, tomorrow. re dates

Glendhoo is on a hill and not reccomended to motorhomers


----------

